# Capes : are they possible for men to wear today ?



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

This autumn and winter 2012 some European Fashion Houses come with capes for men.
Is this fashion - item possible for men wearing today without being ridiculous ?


----------



## BluePincord (May 14, 2012)

I cannot speak for anywhere else, but were you to wear such an item here in the US/Canada, they would throw a net over you.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I wear them all the time, and people generally look forward to seeing me.

Regards,
Clark Kent


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

upthewazzu said:


> I wear them all the time, and people generally look forward to seeing me.
> 
> Regards,
> Clark Kent


inspired! One of the best jocular posts I've read in some while.

capes, though......? I can see an attraction (I'm thinking pea-soupers, Victorian plod attempting to run Saucy Jack to ground) but probably their day has been and gone.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Pictures do say more than words. How do I manage to get a picture in this thread downloaded from my computer.
Sorry it migth sound stupid , but I am new here and downloading the URL does not work


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The closest one can possibly get is an ulster cloak, which has the body of a topcoat but an arm-length cape attached in lieu of arms. Tom Wolfe wore won a couple of years ago.










If you've got the dandy-cred of Tom Wolfe, then you can do it. Otherwise, even this relatively practical garment is likely to be seen as too theatrical for non-costume wear. A full cape? About one notch less practical and acceptable than a full silk topper.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Capes will get you a lot of unwanted attention except on Halloween.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd pair it with a tight red speedo and you're good to go.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*Only when it rains*

Hello all , I hope everyone is having a wonderfull day to day .

This thread caught my eye because me and my bandmates do wear capes but only in the rain !

They actually do work well ,they are tailored with drummer and bagpipe player in mind and when your in the rain at a parade ,and its a paying gig ,these make a world of difference.

All the Best, Frank


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe you must be referring to this silly article posted in January of last year. Despite the writer's certainty, I never saw a single one for sale last fall and I doubt that I will see one this fall, either. Designers . . . Pah!


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I never saw a single one for sale last fall and I doubt that I will see one this fall, either. Designers . . . Pah!


I hear that Oldsarge , And even if you contemplated wearing one I looked closely at that RUG, its not even " functional " ,You gotta be kidding right !

All the Best , Frank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

A Fist Full of gents could pull it off


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

upthewazzu said:


> I wear them all the time, and people generally look forward to seeing me.
> 
> Regards,
> Clark Kent


I've read this three times, and it continues to make me chuckle. Very Trip English-like...wait, whatever happened to Trip?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, there was one man who was known for that look...










But unless you drive one of these to work...










It's probably not something you can get away with adding to your wardrobe.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=dre...5&start=23&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:23,i:233


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

BluePincord said:


> I cannot speak for anywhere else, but were you to wear such an item here in the US/Canada, they would throw a net over you.


Or cross to the other side of the street.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Acme said:


> Well, there was one man who was known for that look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Jon Pertwee, my favourite Doctor. Thing is I could do that look here and wear a cloak or cape. Most of locals would just think, so that's what Englishmen wear, and Americans all wear baseball caps and sneakers.

BTW Dr. Who is actually illegal in China.
https://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/jonathanjonesblog/2011/apr/15/doctor-who-china-political-order
If the Daleks landed in Beijing, we'd all be screwed.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Acme said:


> Well, there was one man who was known for that look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copying my frock coat thread response? 



MikeDT said:


> Yay!!! Jon Pertwee, my favourite Doctor.


Mine too. The guy did his own stunts and was a great actor. He had a lot more range that he could show in the role, and didn't get much chance to, being typecast as he would become.



MikeDT said:


> BTW Dr. Who is actually illegal in China.
> https://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/jonathanjonesblog/2011/apr/15/doctor-who-china-political-order
> If the Daleks landed in Beijing, we'd all be screwed.


Bloody 'ell.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4801
> A Fist Full of gents could pull it off


I think that's a serape, which does seem to be fairly functional. I'm thinking that a cape will not only look just _too _precious, but turn out to be a PITA to actually go about in


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I believe you must be referring to this silly article posted in January of last year. Despite the writer's certainty, I never saw a single one for sale last fall and I doubt that I will see one this fall, either. Designers . . . Pah!


LOL, looks like something my wife may put on the couch.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> This autumn and winter 2012 some European Fashion Houses come with capes for men.
> Is this fashion - item possible for men wearing today without being ridiculous ?


It will depend on the "cape" and the setting. Depending on the weather and location you could get by wearing a Loden cape (Sheepherder), I wouldn't be doing it with a suit.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> This autumn and winter 2012 some European Fashion Houses come with capes for men.
> Is this fashion - item possible for men wearing today without being ridiculous ?


No.

European fashion houses are notorious for producing things that make people look ridiculous. I do not follow fashion - I could wear the suits I wear today thirty years ago. Not in fashion now, and would not have been in fashion in the 1980s.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Wait a minute. Do you guys think the OP is trolling?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ Wait a minute. Do you guys think the OP is trolling?


actually I wondered if it was a survey, on behalf of the manufacturer perhaps.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4801
> A Fist Full of gents could pull it off


LOL. As a spaghetti western fan, I feel compelled to observe your's seems the observation of a "high plains jester!"


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Picture 1 : Tabarro of Grey "loden", knee - length Full Circle 
combined with hat, scarf, gloves and cane (no combination with a suit)

* 
I consider it still as an interesting fashion - item : they can also be stylish and elegant. But I doubt.
I only know you can dress up with it in a _classical way_, you know, with the_ tuxedo for the opera._
Ofcourse you draw attention with it, but it do not has to be always negative. 
It can be appreciation as well for the fact you dare to make a fashion - statement.
For the classical way of dressing I have personally no fear.
But why buying a cape if you can only use them three times a year : the opera, the new yearsparty and may be the christmasservice in the church ? There are _expensive_ after all if you buy_ a high quality cape_.

I posed the question to have feedback on this :_ is there a more *common* use possible of the cape for men?
_Inspired by the experiments European Fashion Houses for this Fall and Winter.
Not to go back to the past or to re - introduce it _the way it was._
_That will be too much "out of date" I think._
It is to do something *new *with it and go forward. _Innovating.
_Mission impossible ? I am doubting. May be yes. May be no.
More investigating if it is possible to have it integrated in a more _casual _way of dressing in cold weather times
without settling the impression that you are not living in this modern time.
But there are hardly examples to find on the internet and I am not expert enough to imagine with which fashion accessoires you have to combine it for a more contemporary look.
_This requires fashion expertise I do not have. _
That is why I asking you. With thanks already for the feedback.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Cape and tuxedo*










*Picture 2: classic combination of cape and tuxedo.*

The classical way : tuxedo and cape


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I shall be honest I _do_ like the look, although I will never wear a cape because;


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't remember the last time a guy went out wearing a cape?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Capes : Is it possible today for men to wear them ?*



Howard said:


> I don't remember the last time a guy went out wearing a cape?


They are out of fashion.
But after a long time some European Houses consider them interesting again for men.
I like them. But how to get a contemporary look ? Mission Impossible ?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ A mission that I would disavow any knowledge of. This post will self-destruct in five seconds.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Capes : Possible for men to wear today ?*

Stylish ? Weird ? Contemporal ? Gentlemanlike ? "Out of place "? 
Casual ? Acceptable ? You may say it. But please with arguments.








*'Picture 3 : Free time combination (gentlemanstyle ?) with the use of a navy woolen cape 
combined with hat, scarf umbrella and sunglasses. No suit.*


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

My post #28 is utterly serious and, I trust, a coherent argument.



Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Stylish ? Weird ? Contemporal ? Gentlemanlike ? "Out of place "?
> Casual ? Acceptable ? You may say it. But please with arguments.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The image above is a puzzling one. Where is this man that is so cold that he requires a scarf and cape, yet so warm that his sleeves must be rolled?

Setting that aside, I'll try to engage with the discussion you want to have. Capes fell out of favor for reasons. Capes are relatively impractical in cars. Cars have forced, far more than we typically think, a great many of the changes in men's dress over the past 50 years. Serious headwear is neither needed nor convenient in an automobile; it has all but disappeared. Tailored jackets fare poorly when sat upon, buckled and strapped in, in a car seat; they are in long-term decline despite flattering nearly all men. Long overcoats are also in decline, since they are somewhat unwieldy when getting in and out of a car. Capes would be significantly more cumbersome than a long coat. If an item is affirmatively at odds with car use, there's no future in it.

They also have inherent impracticalities. With a conventional cape, one must choose between keeping one's front warm/dry and using one's arms. Coats solve that problem, and thus have gained complete ascendancy. At least an Ulster cloak solves that problem. 

Here's the real scoop: There's no such thing as a menswear designer. Everything in men's wear has already been "designed." "Designers" don't drive anything in men's dress except trends regarding colors, tightness/looseness of fit, etc. And even those are really driven by marketers, not "designers."


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

You said a lot of wise words.

The only reason here I think a cape wins it in _this_ situation from a coat, because by_ changing temperatures _( you start the day cold and then the shun begins to shine later on) a cape has the possiblity to wear it_ open without sleeves._ 
On the other hand : ofcourse you can wear a coat "cape-like".
It migth have been chosen too for _elegancy or stylish - reasons _but for that case coats and capes do migth score equal.
Then the question remains : is this a contemporal acceptabe combination ?


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Capes are still in use in various places in Europe and they may stage a succesful a comeback on the larger general market, why not?
Prada's recent autumn/winter collection shows quite a few frock coats and worse things have managed to come back on the market before, e.g. bottom bells.

Capes are still used with tailcoats in the evening (possibly better ones than the one in the picture above, which has low waisted and cuffed trousers plus an overlong waistcoat) and also in countryside settings. I do know even of a few tailors who specialize in capes.

As a closing remark seeing how hard the current crisis is hitting I would not bet on the future of cars as a _commom_ mean of transportation.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Capes : compatible with .............?? Suits ? Jeans/ denim ? ....a casual contemporary look.......??*

This is a model from Dolce & Gabanna. 
I think he is looking ( for a casual style ) fine.
Suppose it is a cold winterday.
Could he wear a cape ? With what kind of accessoires do you keep it contemporal and /or elegant and stylish ? Mission impossible ?

[

IMG]









*Picture 4 : Is this model dressed in casual style from
Dolce & Gabanna with this combination "cape - able " ?*


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

An effort to combine a casual combination with a cape from the catwalk.
And that for a young man.
I do like it since it questions the opinion that capes are "out of place" and only worn by strange eccentric old men.
But how does he look like ? Even if yourself will never wear or buy a cape ........is this 
Elegant ? Contemporal ? "Out of place" ? "Weird" ? "An eye - candy ? " Stylish ? Casual ? Eccentric ? 
You may say it if it is acceptable or well chosen. Please with arguments.

[
IMG] 









*Picture 5 : From the catwalk : How designers think they can make the use of a cape more casual*


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Then the question remains : is this a contemporal acceptabe combination ?


It depends on what you mean by "acceptable." If you mean to ask whether wearing a cape will get you incarcerated, or immediately tossed out of a restaurant, the answer is "yes." If you mean to ask whether it will be viewed as *other* than eccentric, strange, even unbalanced, the answer is "no." The exception is during Dragoncon* or Halloween. Outside of those circumstances, people will view a cape as either a joke, an indication that the wearer is desperate for attention and will be theatrical to get it, or a sign that the wearer cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality. People lose jobs over those sorts of perceptions (unless they are in IT  ).

I can only speak, of course, for the norms in America. I don't get to Europe very often (once every 5 years or so for a vacation), so maybe things are different there.

Understand that being negative on capes pains me. I think they can look good in concert with traditional clothes. (I think they would look ridiculous with the runway combinations you've shown, but I think those runway getups, and really any "street" "designer" clothing, looks terrible anyway.) I think spats look great, and wish they would make a comeback. But they won't. What we want and what is socially acceptable are not always the same thing. Life is hard for many reasons, and this is but one.

*Google it.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*"Your wear a cape and you pull on a coat" (House of Sesena Madrid)*



Phileas Fogg said:


> Capes are still in use in various places in Europe and they may stage a succesful a comeback on the larger general market, why not?
> Prada's recent autumn/winter collection shows quite a few frock coats and worse things have managed to come back on the market before, e.g. bottom bells.
> 
> Capes are still used with tailcoats in the evening (possibly better ones than the one in the picture above, which has low waisted and cuffed trousers plus an overlong waistcoat) and also in countryside settings. I do know even of a few tailors who specialize in capes.
> ...


Again very true words spoken.

_"You wear a cape and you pull on a coat"_
I personally have to learn how to deal with it.
The cape will only match with people who have learned how to use it 
and how to move in it in an elegant way. 
A lesson I got from the House of Sesena in Madrid.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

These days, capes belong:

1. With certain uniforms;

2. Perhaps with some rural outdoors-wear somewhere in the Alps; and

3. On women.

It would be fun if they were to come back. But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> _"You wear a cape and you pull on a coat"_
> I personally have to learn how to deal with it.
> The cape will only match with people who have learned how to use it
> and how to move in it in an elegant way.
> A lesson I got from the House of Sesena in Madrid.


I went to this site: https://www.sesena.com/en/

They certainly look like beautiful garments. If I thought I could wear such a thing* without someone calling the local mental institution, I'd be into it. As I said, I would love for them to make a comeback. Seems clear to me that they won't, but I hope I am wrong.

*And I'm the kind of guy who wears three-piece suits, contrasting vests, two-toned shoes, real hats, etc. I'll go pretty far out on the dandy limb. But I'm afraid the cape twig won't hold my weight.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> 3. On women.


Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Should the day come when public transportation nearly erases the auto, perhaps. Until then, as was pointed out above, they will be restricted to those places where cars are rare . . . like Alpine landscapes and Oxfordshire lanes. They were designed for the man who rides horseback and walks. Unless you intend to spend the rest of your life on horseback and walking they are a Pain In The A$$.

Note: I believe that the autonomous, electric vehicle (due, according to GM by 2020) will make the drive for more public trans, at least in the U.S., fade away. Hence the cape will never emerge as more than an attempt to demonstrate that one is Fashion Forward and With It. Neither of those attitudes befits a gentleman.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Cultural differences between Europe and the States in embracing again the cape as fashion-item ?*



CuffDaddy said:


> It depends on what you mean by "acceptable." If you mean to ask whether wearing a cape will get you incarcerated, or immediately tossed out of a restaurant, the answer is "yes." If you mean to ask whether it will be viewed as *other* than eccentric, strange, even unbalanced, the answer is "no." The exception is during Dragoncon* or Halloween. Outside of those circumstances, people will view a cape as either a joke, an indication that the wearer is desperate for attention and will be theatrical to get it, or a sign that the wearer cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality. People lose jobs over those sorts of perceptions (unless they are in IT  ).
> 
> I can only speak, of course, for the norms in America. I don't get to Europe very often (once every 5 years or so for a vacation), so maybe things are different there.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I do think with you that there migth be a cultural difference in this case between Europa and America. 
A friend told me they would throw a net over a man wearing a cape in the U.S. or Canada.
Europe has country's like France, Italy, Spain and Germany with their own fashionhistory i_ncluding the cape._
Capes remained in use for "the chique and the rich" on special occassions and some professions ( Italian Carabinieri).
Some European fashionhouses are now again experimenting with it. 
It will not be adopted here by the majority of men but there are men here who are open for it.
Those who like them are confronted with the obstacles I have put down here :
If one considers buying or wearing one ( I do) : what combinations will work ?
Is a combination with a suit required ? 
Or exactly the contrary : choose for a cashmere sweater,or only a nice shirt with good quality trousers ? 
Do you have to choose balmoran shoes, ankle boots or something else ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Capes : Are they possible for men to wear today..........?? How should they be combined for a contemporal casual look ?*

It is very difficult to find examples of men wearing a cape having at the same time a contemporal,casual look.
I think this man in Paris managed to make such a combination. 
Have eye for the accessoires ( shoes, bag ) he uses and the influence that it has.
As far as i can see he wears no suit. 
The cape is re - styled. That migth be a reason why it works by him. (look at the pockets on his breast )
It is the best example I could find actually. The others to come in the following days are coming from the catwalks.

You all, following this thread, would do me a favor to comment all the pictures from today.
Main question : How does it look ? Is it confirming the idea that capes are out of time and should stay that.
Or do the different pictures tell there are still possibities for

a. the classical way
b. the gentleman way
c. the casual way

Your opinions, rates, remarks, and good advices please..............!

[

IMG]









*Picture 6 : How to make the cape more common and casual ? Is this a good example of contemporary use ?*


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Wearing a cape (in those places where capes remain viable) with streetwear makes as much sense as wearing a pocketwatch with streetwear, or a stiff, detachable collar under a hoodie sweatshirt. Capes are clearly harkening back to an age of greater elegance and formality in menswear. To pair it with jeans or chinos or the like would rob it of its best traits. So, yes, only with dashing, traditional wear, if one is going to do it at all.

By the way, your friend is not wrong about the net for cape-wearers in America. I'm not sure I've _ever_ seen one worn here in a serious way.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> IMG]


If that is you or a friend of yours, please forgive the following: THAT IS GOD-AWFUL.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Agree on the streetwear looks: They look even more ridiculous than many seasonal offerings from the 'fashion houses'.

The UK is firmly on the American side of the divide to the extent that the OP is suggesting there is a distinction between America and Europe. The only circumstances in which I would see a cape in the UK is as part of a uniform (ecclesiastical clothing, the dress uniform of the Knights of the Garter, etc.) or very, very occasionally an opera cape.

I do wonder whether the OP is having a little fun at our expense, though.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*The cape used as part of a weddingdress for the bridegroom. Does it work ?? Why (not) ??*

France. 
No tuxedo with cape for a change ( that seems to be the safest way )but an ordinary _*modern high quality suit with a white cape,*_ used on a weddingday. Does it work ?
Do you like it ? Or not ? Why ?









*Picture 7 : An Algerian fooballplayer who lives in Paris, uses the 'selham' (berbercape)as part of his weddingdress.*


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Cars have forced, far more than we typically think, a great many of the changes in men's dress over the past 50 years. Serious headwear is neither needed nor convenient in an automobile; it has all but disappeared. Tailored jackets fare poorly when sat upon, buckled and strapped in, in a car seat; they are in long-term decline despite flattering nearly all men.


I agree with this diagnosis, but it puzzles me greatly. As you say a tailored jacket is one of the most flattering things a chap can wear, and can cover a multitude of sins. I simply don't understand why people wouldn't drape the jacket over the back seat, or - albeit a horrendous travelling salesman cliche - hang it from a hanger in the back of the vehicle. I certainly think driving justifies a dispensation from the admonition never to remove your jacket except when undressing at home.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


>


Looks like he made off with the tablecloth. I really liked the capes from the Madrid store/website - they had tailoring, shape, etc. That's just a white blanket worn over the shoulders. May as well buy a $5 disposable poncho and at least get weather resistance in the deal.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Balfour said:


> I agree with this diagnosis, but it puzzles me greatly. As you say a tailored jacket is one of the most flattering things a chap can wear, and can cover a multitude of sins. I simply don't understand why people wouldn't drape the jacket over the back seat, or - albeit a horrendous travelling salesman cliche - hang it from a hanger in the back of the vehicle. I certainly think driving justifies a dispensation from the admonition never to remove your jacket except when undressing at home.


Oh, I agree, but it's an extra thing to fuss with every time you get in and out of the car. If you've got a clean back seat, it's not a big deal, but it's still some extra moves. If you've got a two-seater (as I do), then you've got to find space in the trunk ("the boot" for you, I guess). If you've got child seats in the back (as I do in my other vehicle), then you've got to find a place that isn't swarming with the detritus that lingers in the wake of the reason you have the seats!


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*The United Kingdom closer by America than European countries like France, Spain,Italy and Germany concerning the rejection of the come back of the cape in men's wardrobe today.*



Balfour said:


> ^ Agree on the streetwear looks: They look even more ridiculous than many seasonal offerings from the 'fashion houses'.
> 
> The UK is firmly on the American side of the divide to the extent that the OP is suggesting there is a distinction between America and Europe. The only circumstances in which I would see a cape in the UK is as part of a uniform (ecclesiastical clothing, the dress uniform of the Knights of the Garter, etc.) or very, very occasionally an opera cape.
> 
> I do wonder whether the OP is having a little fun at our expense, though.


Thank you for your contribution sir.
I did not know Britain was more at the American side.
I have put here a serious question since I do know nothing about fashion and happen to like capes.
So please follow the thread and keep on feeding with your wise judgements


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> The image above is a puzzling one. Where is this man that is so cold that he requires a scarf and cape, yet so warm that his sleeves must be rolled?
> 
> Setting that aside, I'll try to engage with the discussion you want to have. Capes fell out of favor for reasons. Capes are relatively impractical in cars. Cars have forced, far more than we typically think, a great many of the changes in men's dress over the past 50 years. Serious headwear is neither needed nor convenient in an automobile; it has all but disappeared. Tailored jackets fare poorly when sat upon, buckled and strapped in, in a car seat; they are in long-term decline despite flattering nearly all men. Long overcoats are also in decline, since they are somewhat unwieldy when getting in and out of a car. Capes would be significantly more cumbersome than a long coat. If an item is affirmatively at odds with car use, there's no future in it."


I must wholeheartedly agree with this statement .

Part of what drove me here ( no pun inrtended on the car ie : driven) was that I was trying to find out why hats are no longer in vouge ,since I wear fedora's with my suits.

There are several lines of thought on his ie : JKF not wearing a hat when he became president etc .etc ., but I agree that the car was the main culprit of its and other fashion assc. demise.

All the Best , Frank


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And perhaps a minor reason for the modest resurgence we are seeing in mens hats is that cars are getting shorter and higher. It is one thing to have one's trilby knocked off trying to get into a low-slung sedan but in a mid-size SUV or pickup, it's no trouble at all. Plus you can see down the road better.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Wearing something for your pleasure, even if it is not the most useful.*



Fashion Frank said:


> I must wholeheartedly agree with this statement .
> 
> Part of what drove me here ( no pun inrtended on the car ie : driven) was that I was trying to find out why hats are no longer in vouge ,since I wear fedora's with my suits.
> 
> ...


With all which is said I agree. And may be I am wrong but _modern_ fashiondesign seems now to be dominated by values as _practical usefulness _and ofcourse also_ beauty and elegance_. _The cape wil loose when it is about practical use._ But they can_ still _be very stylish and elegant I think and in certain occassions win from all other comparable fashion - items. ( a matter of taste ofcourse ) That is why I am a little bit fascinated by them. The man on the _first _picture is extremely well-dressed in my opinion for instance. But : I you happen to like the cape and embraces it again to be welcome in your wardrobe, you must be willing to pay the price for its use. You must learn how to move in it and accept that you migth draw attention. No matter if you happen to like to make a fashionstatement. If only the combination goes well. _And the challenge remains how to be compatible with the time we are living in._ Therefore I consider the experiment of Dolce&Gabbana, Mugler etc. as interesting.
After all to stay alive one has to eat. A fastfoodrestaurant migth be by far the most _practical _choice one can do to have something in the stomach. You win time and may be even money in stead of cooking at home let stand having an exclusive dinner in a restaurant. But if you happen to like to experience eating as a eveningfilling pleasure in a nice restaurant, even if it costs a lot more time and money, than you will go for it. Pleasure of dining in a restaurant migth add something to the quality of life. So can it be with fashion. I think if I go for wearing a cape, I will do it also for _p_l_easure. May be _ to develop a certain style - if possible - but not outside the time we are living _._Not in the first place because it has to be useful. But the challenge remains : how to make a wonderful contemporal combination ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*France on a sunny day. High in the mountains where it can be cool. Therefore a cape. Does it work ?*

France. Haute Savoie. A combination without suit. It is sunny weather but high in the mountains it might be cooler.
That is why this man apparently uses his cape. He can wear it open when it is warm and wrap himself a little when it starts to be colder. I should say "gentlemanstyle". He combines it with brown shoes, a ligth blue shirt and darkblue pants.

Elegant and stylisch ? Or weird and "out of place" ? An "eye -candie" or not ? Does the combination works ? What is to improve ? If you decide to give comment : please arguments . _Why is this tasteful or not ..........?_










*Picture 8 : Free time combination with dark blue woolen cape (no suit ) with scarf, hat, sunglasses, gloves and umbrella*

I should like to know what you think about :

1.The colour - combination ( it is a mountainstroll on a good weather day)
2.The used fashionaccessoires in combination with the cape ( could one say this is a "gentlemanstyle" ?)
3.The accessoires ( hat, umbrella, scarf, glasses, shoes )
4. No bow and no tie in this situation ( I cannot discover one on the picture ) but what would have been the best ?
a bow of a tie ? 
5.The cape is not used in combination with a suit. What is better to make it contemporal ( if possible) : with suit or without ?
6. What about the shoes ?

Is it necessary to improve this dandy - look including the use of the cape ? Or is it good the way it is ? You are the experts ! How to make here a perfect dandy - look........ ?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm sorry. You're not winning me over with the cape thing. It looks out of place and if the guy sits like that often, the cape will be in the dry cleaners more often than it's on his back.


----------



## BluePincord (May 14, 2012)

No offense, but that looks like two chicks getting married.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ And no-one has picked up on the fact that the chap in question can't manage to button his shirt!


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*It's just her train/not a cape ??*



Balfour said:


> ^ And no-one has picked up on the fact that the chap in question can't manage to button his shirt!


Yes I'm glad you noticed that Balfour and just think he IS THE GROOM, that ain't no cape, he just has her wedding dress train wrapped around hinself to keep it off the ground.

That being said as Balfour pointed out please button your shirt and straighten out your tie for heaven's sake your getting married !

All the Best , Frank


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Good spot on the train, Frank.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Possiblities to improve an "out of place" look including the use of a cape ? Or impossible ?*



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm sorry. You're not winning me over with the cape thing. It looks out of place and if the guy sits like that often, the cape will be in the dry cleaners more often than it's on his back.


Is it thinkable to make it more contemporal or acceptable including the use of the cape ?
Or is this mission impossible ? 
How to make a better "dandy - look" if we can agree that could work by this person ?
What kind of possibilities - if there are - would you suggest ?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

and in refrain to another current thread; shoulder strap or no - That *is* a handbag!



Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


>


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Probably the most damning argument against the cape is that it is Fashion. Ephemeral, subject to the whimsey of manufacturers trying to squeeze more money out of the population, Fashion is may be on interest to women but gentlemen are more concerned with Style, that timeless way of looking your best . . . and knowing it.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*How to make a better "dandy - look " ?*



Fashion Frank said:


> Yes I'm glad you noticed that Balfour and just think he IS THE GROOM, that ain't no cape, he just has her wedding dress train wrapped around hinself to keep it off the ground.
> 
> All the Best , Frank


That being said as Balfour pointed out please button your shirt and straighten out your tie for heaven's sake your getting married !

I should like to know what you think about :

1.The colour - combination ( it ís no wedding, it is a mountainstroll on a good weather day)
2.The used fashionaccessoires in combination with the cape ( could one say this is a "gentlemanstyle" ?)
3.The accessoires ( hat, umbrella, scarf, glasses, shoes )
4. No bow and no tie in this situation ( I cannot discover one on the picture ) but what would have been the best ?
a bow of a tie ? 
5.The cape is not used in combination with a suit. What is better to make it contemporal ( if possible) : with suit or without ?
6. What about the shoes ?

Is it possible to improve this imperfect dandy - look including the use of the cape ? You are the experts ! And you have ( a big compliment for you all !) sharp eyes : his shirt is wrong buttoned . But : on the other hand : I cannot help liking the combination and even if it is not perfect it has something done : at least the word "dandy" appeared. But now : how to make things better ? How to make here a perfect dandy - look........ ?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the OP is a troll. Bowing out now.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Use of the ( white) cape as part of the bridegrooms' weddingdress*



BluePincord said:


> No offense, but that looks like two chicks getting married.


I have to number the pictures because I think things are getting mixed up.
Is this about the use of the white cape by the bridegroom's weddingdress ?


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

I live in Northern Italy and capes like the OP is showing are not an uncommon sight in the winter. It's fascinating actually, to see someone walking in the street in a foggy evening wrapped up in his cape. Or he might be riding his bicycle, since these traditional capes come in two lenghts, a full one and a shorter one which was originally intended for horse riding. Just last week I tried one on at a family friends' house, who own one. It basically consists of a half weel of heavy wool with a velvet collar attached. You put it over your shouders and throw one end over the oppsite shoulder.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*GOD AWFUL or pretty cool ?? An example of giving a cape - combination a contemporal look.*



CuffDaddy said:


> If that is you or a friend of yours, please forgive the following: THAT IS GOD-AWFUL.


No this is a visitor from the Paris Fashion Show of this year's january. I have taken it from the internet, but there are hardly pictures to find of men using capes combined with a more casual style. Not even sure if this is casual, but somehow it has at least a contemporal look.

Can you give some more reasons for your judgement that it is "God Awful" ? Why ?? 
What sins are here committed against good fashion taste ? And is the cape allrigth in itself ?
Are there possiblities to improve with the use of this cape or is it "mission impossible" ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Balfour said:


> I think the OP is a troll. Bowing out now.


Sorry, I think things are getting confused because I do not always now which comment is meant for what picture.
That is why I am numbering the pictures and please be so kind if you give comment to say about which picture it is.
Sorry for the possible misunderstandings. They are not intended.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hebt u veel meer vragen?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

paololital said:


> I live in Northern Italy and capes like the OP is showing are not an uncommon sight in the winter. It's fascinating actually, to see someone walking in the street in a foggy evening wrapped up in his cape. Or he might be riding his bicycle, since these traditional capes come in two lenghts, a full one and a shorter one which was originally intended for horse riding. Just last week I tried one on at a family friends' house, who own one. It basically consists of a half weel of heavy wool with a velvet collar attached. You put it over your shouders and throw one end over the oppsite shoulder.


I discovered the tabarro not long ago in Italy and I think can be really very nice.
Interesting you are from Italy. We had this discussion about if capes for men are forever "out of place" or not.
It seems to be different. In the U.K. and the U.S.A. they are hardly accepted. How is this in Italy ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Hebt u veel meer vragen?


Ik heb nog wel wat plaatjes om te "feed - backen"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Ik heb nog wel wat plaatjes om te "feed - backen"


Mensen denken dat je speelt


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm sorry. You're not winning me over with the cape thing. It looks out of place and if the guy sits like that often, the cape will be in the dry cleaners more often than it's on his back.


I should like to know what you think about :

1.The colour - combination ( it is a mountainstroll on a good weather day)
2.The used fashionaccessoires in combination with the cape ( could one say this is a "gentlemanstyle" ?)
3.The accessoires ( hat, umbrella, scarf, glasses, shoes )
4. No bow and no tie in this situation ( I cannot discover one on the picture ) but what would have been the best ?
a bow of a tie ? 
5.The cape is not used in combination with a suit. What is better to make it contemporal ( if possible) : with suit or without ?
6. What about the shoes ?

Is it necessary to improve this way of dressing combined with the use of the cape ? Or is it good the way it is ? You are the experts ! I cannot help liking the combination here.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

u vraagt dezelfde vraag opnieuw!



Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> I should like to know what you think about :
> 
> 1.The colour - combination ( it ís no wedding, it is a mountainstroll on a good weather day)
> 2.The used fashionaccessoires in combination with the cape ( could one say this is a "gentlemanstyle" ?)
> ...


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Mensen denken dat je speelt


Het ging even fout : verkeerde commentaar op een commentaar van een andere foto.
Mijn fout : ik had de foto 's even moeten nummeren voor feedback en aan de mensen vragen even het nummer van de foto te noemen waar ze commentaar op geven. Het ging even door elkaar.
Nee, ik hou hier niemand voor de gek.


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> I discovered the tabarro not long ago in Italy and I think can be really very nice.
> Interesting you are from Italy. We had this discussion about if capes for men are forever "out of place" or not.
> It seems to be different. In the U.K. and the U.S.A. they are hardly accepted. How is this in Italy ?


Yes the cape I am referring to is indeed the "tabarro". You must have been to the Norhern parts of Italy, because you wouldn't find them South (it never gets that cold over there). There are only two manifacturers remaining making them that I am aware of, and they are very expensive (almost 1K€ for one), but top notch quality.
As I wrote, it is not a too uncommon piece for men in the wintertime here (less common for women). That said, I would wear one around here where it is accepted but would not feel 100% confortable with it on me in the UK or USA. Although one of the last time I was at the Milan international airport, I spotted two men wearing it, one older gentleman and a younger chap, but I don't know if they were about to take a plane or just waiting around there.
And by the way, you almost always see them worn in combination with a fedora hat, I don't know why.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Deze mag je "deleten" . Hier ging het fout : het ging hier niet over dezelfde foto.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Italian tabarro*



paololital said:


> Yes the cape I am referring to is indeed the "tabarro". You must have been to the Norhern parts of Italy, because you wouldn't find them South (it never gets that cold over there). There are only two manifacturers remaining making them that I am aware of, and they are very expensive (almost 1K€ for one), but top notch quality.
> As I wrote, it is not a too uncommon piece for men in the wintertime here (less common for women). That said, I would wear one around here where it is accepted but would not feel 100% confortable with it on me in the UK or USA. Although one of the last time I was at the Milan international airport, I spotted two men wearing it, one older gentleman and a younger chap, but I don't know if they were about to take a plane or just waiting around there.
> And by the way, you almost always see them worn in combination with a fedora hat, I don't know why.


They are absolutely stylish and elegant. Almost timeless. But people in other country's think it is only a dress up item for a tuxedo for special occassions. They do not know in some parts of Italy they are common in winter.









*Picture 9 : Italian Tabarro of cashmere wool, velvet collar, long model, full circle high quality cape (also) for men.*


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Is it thinkable to make it more contemporal or acceptable including the use of the cape ?
> Or is this mission impossible ?
> How to make a better "dandy - look" if we can agree that could work by this person ?
> What kind of possibilities - if there are - would you suggest ?


To me, there is no hope, although I don't travel in "high fashion" circles.

I'm also wondering about the "troll" thing.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*The white cape as part of the weddingdress of the bridegroom is a berbercape (selham) coming from North Africa*



Fashion Frank said:


> Yes I'm glad you noticed that Balfour and just think he IS THE GROOM, that ain't no cape, he just has her wedding dress train wrapped around hinself to keep it off the ground.
> 
> That being said as Balfour pointed out please button your shirt and straighten out your tie for heaven's sake your getting married !
> 
> All the Best , Frank


No, this is really a cape which belongs to the bridegroom. It is a famous Algerian footballplayer or sportsman who uses here the 'selham' (Berbercape) which are still used in Algeria. It is part of their national culture and that is the reason why he uses this as part of his weddingdress. The wedding itself happens in Paris.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> To me, there is no hope, although I don't travel in "high fashion" circles.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the "troll" thing.


No trolls here.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> No trolls here.


stoppen met dezelfde vraag en we zullen u geloven


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Ironically, I have never seen them with a tuxedo or anything too formal. Given the item countryside origin, in my opinion it wouldn't go well together.
A little unknown fact is that during the Fascist time, these capes were forbidden, because they were considered items of anarchic inspiration, and because one could deceive his identity with it or hide a gun underneath.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Good spot on the train, Frank.


No it is really part of his weddingdress : he is from Algeria using his traditional berbercape as part of his national identity.
The selham (berbercape) is still in use in Northern Africa. It is a halfcircle cape, migth be from cotton but also from wool or even camelhair ( these are very warm and used in wintertime, the ligth cotton ones are against the sun in summer )


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

paololital said:


> Ironically, I have never seen them with a tuxedo or anything too formal. Given the item countryside origin, in my opinion it wouldn't go well together.
> A little unknown fact is that during the Fascist time, these capes were forbidden, because they were considered items of anarchic inspiration, and because one could deceive his identity with it or hide a gun underneath.


:smile:
That is interesting. So actually, there should not be a problem to combine it with a more casual style for daily use.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> stoppen met dezelfde vraag en we zullen u geloven


Er ging even iets fout.
De juiste vragen heb ik nu onder de foto 7 gezet.
Misschien kun je er iets over zeggen ?
Mensen blijven te veel steken in dat het gek of vreemd is, 
in plaats van dat ze naar de combinatie kijken en met argumenten
komen waarom het wel of niet 'fashionable' is. 
Of hoe het meer 'fashionable' te maken is.
Ik zal in het vervolg maar een foto per dag plaatsen, anders wordt het teveel en te ingewikkeld denk ik. 
Met dank voor je feedback, een prettige avond !


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Er ging even iets fout.
> De juiste vragen heb ik nu onder de foto 7 gezet.
> Misschien kun je er iets over zeggen ?
> Mensen blijven te veel steken in dat het gek of vreemd is,
> ...


Ik houd van capes maar zal niet dragen als mensen zullen lachen


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> :smile:
> That is interesting. So actually, there should not be a problem to combine it with a more casual style for daily use.


That's what I would do. But not TOO casual (jeans, etc.).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease,
You seem to be getting the advice and support you are looking for only from paolilital, another Continental. The members from the UK and NAmerica don't wear capes, won't wear capes and can't understand why you would want to. You are running into a wall, here. You will not convince us that a cape is a serious item of clothing _for the areas where we live._ Perhaps you and paolilital should take up your discussion in private. At least you would be getting less heat flack and derision. Just sayin' . . .:smile:


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Onlyseriousfeedbackplease,
> You seem to be getting the advice and support you are looking for only from paolilital, another Continental. The members from the UK and NAmerica don't wear capes, won't wear capes and can't understand why you would want to. You are running into a wall, here. You will not convince us that a cape is a serious item of clothing _for the areas where we live._ Perhaps you and paolilital should take up your discussion in private. At least you would be getting less heat flack and derision. Just sayin' . . .:smile:


Sarge, I don't know what tone this discussion did lean on previously, but I myself am not try to convince no-one to wear anything. I am expressing my point of view on a particular piece of clothing (you could even call it "ethnic") that is traditional in my area. If there was a thread about traditional cerimonial kimonos, I would not be trying to sabotate the thread just because it isn't an item I am interested in or would wear.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Onlyseriousfeedbackplease,
> You seem to be getting the advice and support you are looking for only from paolilital, another Continental. The members from the UK and NAmerica don't wear capes, won't wear capes and can't understand why you would want to. You are running into a wall, here. You will not convince us that a cape is a serious item of clothing _for the areas where we live._ Perhaps you and paolilital should take up your discussion in private. At least you would be getting less heat flack and derision. Just sayin' . . .:smile:


now that's some seriousfeedback you may wish to consider. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Capes? lol....no.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Not just from paololital. Support amounts to at least two other members. 
Capes are still worn in many parts of Europe on occasions. There is the Italian Tabarro, there are Loden capes of various cuts and shapes in Austria, Germany and Switzerland, there are capes in Hungary and there are Ulster capes and opera capes in the UK. 
Perhaps not all of these do get worn very frequently put they are all still in regular use.
Besides if some people from Northern Britannia (and many of their descendants abroad) do go around wearing skirts, (not just on parade but also for events like Six Nations matches), why shouldn't they wear capes!
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Phileas Fogg said:


> Not just from paololital. Support amounts to at least two other members.
> Capes are still worn in many parts of Europe on occasions. There is the Italian Tabarro, there are Loden capes of various cuts and shapes in Austria, Germany and Switzerland, there are capes in Hungary and there are Ulster capes and opera capes in the UK.
> Perhaps not all of these do get worn very frequently put they are all still in regular use.
> Besides if some people from Northern Britannia (and many of their descendants abroad) do go around wearing skirts, (not just on parade but also for events like Six Nations matches), why shouldn't they wear capes!
> ...


hello Phileas,

should you ever find yourself in Edinburgh's Black Bull (for example) best not to refer to the garments as skirts!


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

And talking about kilts, there is the Inverness cape meant to be worn with it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As ethnic dress from various countries, yes. As day-to-day wear in major cities, suburbs and country towns in the UK, Canada and the US? Not a chance. Do they look dashing? When well cut, in appropriate circumstances (very rare) yes. If you want to wear one, go ahead. Just don't expect to be taken at all seriously.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

Acme said:


> Or cross to the other side of the street.


This was my first thought as well.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*Au Contraire*

About time I, too, get beat up a bit as I disagree with the tenor of most of the posts in this thread.

I would readily wear a finely crafted cape in the U.S. at select venues. Naturally, the first situation which comes to mind is the opera. A number of events at Lincoln Center would also be appropriate occasions. As one who attends a plethora of clothing industry events, I would wear a cape to many of those without feeling the slightest bit inappropriately clad.

In sum, to declaim this stunning garment as unacceptable in the entire Western hemisphere is simply closed-minded.

Rather than get lost in the weeds, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Ik houd van capes maar zal niet dragen als mensen zullen lachen


Denk je dan dat dat altijd het geval is ?
Ik ben het nog altijd bezig te ontdekken maar zo zwart ziet het er niet uit.
Hangt van je stijl af.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Georgetown08 said:


> This was my first thought as well.


To be honest : the man does not look good.
But this is from the Seinfeldshow ( wonderful show by the way !) episode "the man in a cape"
One can have a good laugh and therefore it is recommendable to view.
It actually portrays on one side the man wearing a cape.
But on the other hand : the reactions and (forgive me the word ) 'narrow mindedness' 
of those confronted with it. 
I am not a fashionexpert but even I can tell why his outfit does not work :
1. The sunglasses on his head seem to tell its warm and nice weather. 
Why wearing a cape ? Or why wearing a winter furcoat ? Its out of place.
2. It is a mix up from styles. 
For my opinion a better one but the shoes and the cape do not match together.
It would have been different perhaps if he wore high glancing black balmoral shoes.
Or ankle boots. Eventually added with a black fedora hat, and may be other sunglasses.

But I do not want to pretend I am a fashionexpert.
_I am not trying to convert of to convince here anyone._
But I like to find out _for myself _what goes eventually well with it and what not.
_if I should want to wear a cape, since I like them, can I look good or in no way ?_
That is why I post here pictures and ask feedback.
Advice is only useful if it starts by _accepting_ the cape, because it is a nice fashion-item.
And if we can agree about that : the challenge begins.

What is good taste ? What possibillities do I have to feel- and look good with one.
If this forum is about :_ how do I prevent in *any* situation 'funny' looks ?_
Then we should not discuss about the cape : no way. 
It will always draws a little more attention than when wearing a coat.
But this attention can also be _appreciation.Because it is innovating and nice.
_If it is about to draw as little attention as possible and prevent 'funny' looks
even I as not being a fashionexpert will say : _try to dress as average as possible.
Do no things which migth arouse deligthement or disapproval. Stay average._
And may be dy before you have ever things discovered or lived. But this is not the subject here.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> No it is really part of his weddingdress : he is from Algeria using his traditional berbercape as part of his national identity.
> The selham (berbercape) is still in use in Northern Africa. It is a halfcircle cape, migth be from cotton but also from wool or even camelhair ( these are very warm and used in wintertime, the ligth cotton ones are against the sun in summer )


I'm Sorry, I'm just not buying it ,its her train and I think you guys are just putting the rest of us on to see how far you can take it and have a good laugh on the rest of us i.m.h.o..

For those of you who can't take it anymore go to www.artofmanliness.com and while your there ,as we were talking about the demise of the cape ,hat etc.etc. on the home page ,on the right hand side there is an article about " bringing back the hat" .

All the Best , Frank

P.S. This is for Abraham from New Orleans, should you happen to read this post , if you scroll down to the bottom of the page in the artilce entitled "bringing back the hat " at the web site www.artofmanliness.com you will see a subchapter on "building your wardrobe and look at that "cool cat " in a fedora and see what you think about wearing hats. .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or you can just chime in at The Fedora Lounge where if a man ain't wearin' a lid, he's nobody.

Alex, you're in New York. It's different on the other side of the East River.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Fashion Frank said:


> I'm Sorry, I'm just not buying it ,its her train and I think you guys are just putting the rest of us on to see how far you can take it and have a good laugh on the rest of us i.m.h.o..
> 
> For those of you who can't take it anymore go to www.artofmanliness.com and while your there ,as we were talking about the demise of the cape ,hat etc.etc. on the home page ,on the right hand side there is an article about " bringing back the hat" .
> 
> ...


Sir I am absolutely serious and not joking about the cape. 
Not because I am personally obsessed with it, but because European Fashion Houses are experimenting with it.
No offense but now I really must laugh that it seems that I cannot convince you from it.
I will post some more pictures later of some models on the catwalk.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*Knock yourself out !*



Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> I will post some more pictures later of some models on the catwalk.


Only if you insist ! :icon_headagainstwal

All the best, Frank


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Or you can just chime in at The Fedora Lounge where if a man ain't wearin' a lid, he's nobody.
> 
> Alex, you're in New York. It's different on the other side of the East River.


In Brooklyn? I'm pretty sure there are areas of Brooklyn in which one could wear a cape in the way the OP suggests, and fit in rather well. :smile:

I haven't yet chimed in on this thread, but I happen to think that one can wear a cape and not be thought of as any more peculiar than the man in, say, a three-piece tweed suit. I do think, however, that a cape for anything other than the most formal occasions would be quite incompatible with classic men's style, along with many other things on the catwalks of 2012. As such, it's hardly surprising that the idea hasn't met with the best feedback on internet fora dedicated to that subject.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Oldsarge said:


> Alex, you're in New York. It's different on the other side of the East River.


I know you meant the Hudson but leaving that aside I don't disagree that most areas of the country would frown upon a cape. And most areas of the country don't have opera houses nor a twin of Lincoln Center. Nor skyscrapers. Nor 30,000 taxis and 40,000 local law enforcement officers. Except perhaps Houston, Dallas, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Miami, Atlanta, Rio, Mexico City, Toronto, Montreal ... Yes, the urban environment is a prerequisite. But that certainly is not limited to New York.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Show up for the LA Opera in a cape and the paparazzi will figure you are some crazed rocker and shoot a million photos, none of which will grace the cover of a checkout line tabloid.:icon_smile_wink:

Though I suppose there is a chance you wouldn't cause much notice in San Francisco.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Fashion Frank said:


> Only if you insist ! :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> All the best, Frank


Dear Sir It is absolutely not my intention to 'stalk' you or bore you with the subject.
Nor do I want myself "knock down". 
I only have questions about it. That 's all. 
So as long as I am not asking too much of you, stay and do be my guest.

I believe you immediateley if you say it is not your taste.
_But because it is not your taste, you are very reliable to me :
_
(I am a new member here, I hope I am not occupying space 
or bothering someone with the number of pictures I posted ? 
I thougth it is possible for anyone to change to another thread 
on this forum when you do not like the subject anymore or am I wrong ?)

From the pictures I posted so far which one was for you the least "out of place" or ridiculous ?
Try to imagine you are in Italy or France and you would be confronted with the combinations shown on the pictures:
which one would you consider as acceptable and which one not ?
I suppose you must have an opinion about that.
So let's imagine you are in a surrounding where it is a bit less strange than it seems to be in America
any chance you migth find a combination which - even if it is not your taste - is even acceptable for you ?
Or do I ask an impossible question now ?
( I have numbered the pictures now to prevent that things are getting mixed up)


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Different places, different cultures, different opinions, different tastes............*

The discussion about_ "where it is more or less acceptable and where not"_ 
learns that life and reality are complicated.
Sometimes the reasons of _acceptance_ do differ as well.

A visit to the _theatre or opera i_n _Hamburg_ or _Hannover_ in _Germany_ in autumn or wintertime
_requires being well dressed up._ ( I have lived there so I know)
If you happen to come casual with jeans and sportshoes and wearing a T shirt
you are _more weird _there, than being dressed up in _tuxedo and cape._
For the _last _combination, no doubt about that, you will get in that context _appreciation._
For the first combination (_casual_ with jeans etc.)_ some people will look you away._
You are spoiling for them the atmosphere and their evening going out.

The _Netherlands_ are less conservative in dressing style than Belgium or Germany.
( Or one can say may be Belgium and Germany have better taste than the Dutch)
It happens to be a very liberal country.
Go in _Amsterdam_ to the famous Dutch National Ballet in the Stopera 
and you will meet all kinds of people dressed in all possible styles.
A big part of it are indeed dressed in jeans and sportshoes. 
Casual style in the opera is possible ´_Do as you please´._
If you like to come dressed up in tuxedo and cape ofcourse you draw attention.
But no disapproval.
The majority accepts it, not perhaps because it might not be experienced as ´showy´ or ´pompeous´, 
_but because they happen to think quite liberal.

_Where the cape happens to be in_ Northern Italy _quite common in winterday(nothing special) 
it is in North European country´s like Germany reserved for black tie events.
I am wondering if one can ask from someone to know about all these differences.
And if it is required to adjust to it all the time, 
but indeed you have to buy the risk (when you do not want to know everything) of being _`out of place´_
But if an Italian man visits the US in his tabarro, will he not be pardoned for it
_because_ he is a foreigner and a stranger ?
And if so, does not it migth occur that _some p_eople are even _charmed_ by it
_because_ it is different ?

I am not defending or advocating the daily use of capes by men. Just asking questions.

The Italian man in NYC migth draw attention. Probably he will. But is he therefore unacceptable or out of place ?
Sometimes I start to think you can better know nothing about all this. 
Just go for it but have _some s_ense of reality.
Do not visit the church in hot pants during the service.
No ruffled jeans with nikes on an official New Year´s reception.
No cape and tuxedo when you do your shopping in the supermarket for the weekend.
(You are o_verdressed _unless you forgot your sigarettes for the coming coffeebreak in Mozarts Zauberflote
and you have to go quick in and out into the supermarket to get one package before the opera starts) 
And forget your furcoat when going to the beach when the sun shines and it is warm.
May be I am wrong but w_ould that not be sufficient ?
_


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> In Brooklyn? I'm pretty sure there are areas of Brooklyn in which one could wear a cape in the way the OP suggests, and fit in rather well. :smile:
> 
> I haven't yet chimed in on this thread, but I happen to think that one can wear a cape and not be thought of as any more peculiar than the man in, say, a three-piece tweed suit. I do think, however, that a cape for anything other than the most formal occasions would be quite incompatible with classic men's style, along with many other things on the catwalks of 2012. As such, it's hardly surprising that the idea hasn't met with the best feedback on internet fora dedicated to that subject.


Thank you for these words. Now this is very interesting I think. Because _I _have always thougth _that a cape would match only with men´s classic dress style. I thougth it was the only way to stay on the safe side_. I was wondering whether
it could be combined with a more casual style. If it was winter and all your coats should have been stolen and the only thing left in your wardrobe is a black or navy woolen cape (knee length) what combination of clothes would you choose to make a stroll outside on the street ?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Answered by Shaver at post #28.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Balfour, calling the kilt "a skirt" was intentional this time, it was meant to show what is the attitude of most posters here towards cape in a "reverse" fashion. Basically I was trying to get complaints about having it called a "skirt" and it worked, thank you.
The US are a large and popolous country but the world does not end there, nor with the UK (which may have become vastly americanized but is still a different place with different customs).

As to wearing capes during winters (of course not in Saigon) I do wear quite often an Ulster or a Loden cape and yes I do get called Sherlock or Watson now and then but usually by badly dressed teenagers, most other people do remark on the elegance of the garment.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ Answered by Shaver at post #28.


Thank you Sir and I am glad you are still on board.
I do understand and respect your answer why you personally will not start _yourself w_ith the adventure.

But Sir, for you the same question: when in _Milan or Paris c_onfronted with one of the combinations here posted :
weared by _others , _what would be the least shocking combination for you when it is not the opera, but on the street ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Wearing a loden cape in wintertime in the UK*



Phileas Fogg said:


> Balfour, calling the kilt "a skirt" was intentional this time, it was meant to show what is the attitude of most posters here towards cape in a "reverse" fashion. Basically I was trying to get complaints about having it called a "skirt" and it worked, thank you.
> The US are a large and popolous country but the world does not end there, nor with the UK (which may have become vastly americanized but is still a different place with different customs).
> 
> As to wearing capes during winters (of course not in Saigon) I do wear quite often an Ulster or a Loden cape and yes I do get called Sherlock or Watson now and then but usually by badly dressed teenagers, most other people do remark on the elegance of the garment.
> ...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Phileas Fogg said:


> Balfour, calling the kilt "a skirt" was intentional this time, it was meant to show what is the attitude of most posters here towards cape in a "reverse" fashion. Basically I was trying to get complaints about having it called a "skirt" and it worked, thank you.
> The US are a large and popolous country but the world does not end there, nor with the UK (which may have become vastly americanized but is still a different place with different customs).
> 
> As to wearing capes during winters (of course not in Saigon) I do wear quite often an Ulster or a Loden cape and yes I do get called Sherlock or Watson now and then but usually by badly dressed teenagers, most other people do remark on the elegance of the garment.
> ...


Not sure why this comment was sent in my direction. You may have mistakenly thought I was referring to Shaver's post #98, rather than the reference I in fact gave (#28).

Beyond that, you may think that your 'skirt' versus 'kilt' comparison is a clever Rhetorical device, but for me it rather smacks of something that would grace the Sixth Form debating society.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Phileas Fogg said:


> Balfour, calling the kilt "a skirt" was intentional this time, it was meant to show what is the attitude of most posters here towards cape in a "reverse" fashion. Basically I was trying to get complaints about having it called a "skirt" and it worked, thank you.
> The US are a large and popolous country but the world does not end there, nor with the UK (which may have become vastly americanized but is still a different place with different customs).
> 
> As to wearing capes during winters (of course not in Saigon) I do wear quite often an Ulster or a Loden cape and yes I do get called Sherlock or Watson now and then but usually by badly dressed teenagers, most other people do remark on the elegance of the garment.
> ...


hmm.. are we grey haired English avatars much of a muchness to you, then? There is a distinctly palpable qualitative difference between the posts of Mr Balfour and I, we are not quite so interchangable.

All this being so, I did not complain rather I merely provided sound advice. If you wish to refer to this garment as such, please be my guest. Just best to be careful as to the where's and when's. There exists resistance to the description in some quarters.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

I do apologize for the mistake regarding the ID, my fault, I did not use the quote function, but you missed entirely my point.
I have some experience with kilt-wearing people and their countries, still, if you feel more at ease I may add both "well known point but duly noted" and "Just beware being shot by shotgun toting cape-wearers who do not like being likened to Batman, Superman or such, there are quite a few in the Alpine regions".
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ My dear Mr. Shaver, I'm still at a loss as to whom his posts are directed!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ My dear Mr. Shaver, I'm still at a loss as to whom his posts are directed!


Indeed. Shafour, perchance? Or Balfver, at one's preference.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ LOL. I'm waiting for droll expressions of horror from other forum-ites at that sort of genetic splicing!:biggrin:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Phileas Fogg said:


> I do apologize for the mistake regarding the ID, my fault, I did not use the quote function, but you missed entirely my point.
> I have some experience with kilt-wearing people and their countries, still, if you feel more at ease I may add both "well known point but duly noted" and "Just beware being shot by shotgun toting cape-wearers who do not like being likened to Batman, Superman or such, there are quite a few in the Alpine regions".
> Yours,
> 
> Phileas Fogg


Hello Phileas,

I am afraid that perhaps I have not expressed myself with sufficient clarity and resultant of this, my failing, appear to have precipitated your mis-understanding.

It is for much the same reason that I will not wear a cape that I also will not wear a kilt (outside of those family occasions where we are entitled to wear them). The reason being quite simply because of the jibes of 'skirt' or 'Batman'.

When I stated that I (and here paraphrase) 'liked capes but would not wear one because' it is hoped that you were able to discern that.... well, how can I put this? ..that I *like* capes.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Hello Phileas,
> 
> I am afraid that perhaps I have not expressed myself with sufficient clarity and resultant of this, my failing, appear to have precipitated your mis-understanding.
> 
> ...


Kun je zeggen welke foto's je aanspreken ?
Welke combinatie vind je mooi, ook al zou je het zelf niet dragen ?

Ik resumeer :

Foto 1: Frankrijk, Haute Savoie, winter : Tabarro van loden, ( grijs) volle cirkel, knielengte, gecombineerd met bruin/beige tinten ( hoed, handschoenen, sjaal ) Kan de wandelstok erbij ? Verbeteringen mogelijk ?

Foto 2: Tuxedo en cape ( klassieke combinatie voor de opera o.i.d.)

Foto 3 : Vrije tijdscombinatie : Geneve, donkerblauwe wollen cape gecombineerd met div. mode - accessoires

Foto 4 : Model Dolce & Gabbana ( zonder cape ) Doet niet mee. (Combinatie is denk ik prachtig)

Foto 5 : Catwalk : Jongeman, casual met gympen. Poging cape te combineren met casual - style van kleden. Geslaagd ?

Foto 6: Parijs, januari 2012. Poging de cape te moderniseren en te combineren met een casual look. Gelukt ?

Foto 7 : Parijs, trouwpartij. De Algerijnse voetballer gebruikt de traditionele Berbercape als deel van zijn bruiloftskeuze.

Foto 8 : Franse Alpen, bergwandeling. Donkerblauwe wollen cape gecombineerd met meer blauw en mode- accesoires.
Geslaagd ? Kan het ermee door ?

Foto 9 : Frankrijk, winter. Italiaanse Tabarro van hoge kwaliteitswol gecombineerd met hoed en stok. Geen pak. 
Ziet het er goed uit ? Verbeteringen ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Feedback on the pictures please : what to say about the combinations with the cape ?*

I wish I could get some answers from the followers of this thread about the shown pictures and the way the cape is combined with other fashion - accessoires. Even if yourself will not wear them for understandable reasons, is there something to say about _the men on the pictures _? Do the chosen combinations work by_ them.......................?_


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Kun je zeggen welke foto's je aanspreken ?
> Welke combinatie vind je mooi, ook al zou je het zelf niet dragen ?
> 
> Ik resumeer :
> ...


Foto twee *alleen*. Een Kaap *moet* formele.


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you guys stop writing in Dutch? This 6-pages-already thread is getting loaded with endless posts in a language the majority here does not read.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

paololital said:


> Can you guys stop writing in Dutch? This 6-pages-already thread is getting loaded with endless posts in a language the majority here does not read.


Siamo spiacenti, questo è ok?


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Molto meglio!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Acme said:


> Or cross to the other side of the street.


This was a funny episode.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> They are out of fashion.
> But after a long time some European Houses consider them interesting again for men.
> I like them. But how to get a contemporary look ? Mission Impossible ?


unless you're dracula or superman then I see a reason to wear one.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Acme said:


> Or cross to the other side of the street.


For once, George had it right:

George Costanza: You know what this has to do with? The man in the cape. I bet you he is mixed up in this. I don't trust men in capes.

Jerry Seinfeld: You can't cast aspersions on someone just because they're wearing a cape. Superman wore a cape. And I'll be damned if I'm gonna stand here and let you say anything bad about him.

George Costanza: *All right, Superman's the exception. *


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

paololital said:


> Can you guys stop writing in Dutch? This 6-pages-already thread is getting loaded with endless posts in a language the majority here does not read.


Si tratta di una benedizione!


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

*Wearing a loden cape in wintertime in the UK*
Douglas Hurd, the former UK Foreign Secretary, was castigated by politicians on his own side of the political divide for wearing a loden overcoat! Goodness knows what might have been said if he'd been wearing a loden cape.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*Lets get this straight*



Phileas Fogg said:


> Balfour, calling the kilt "a skirt" was intentional this time, it was meant to show what is the attitude of most posters here towards cape in a "reverse" fashion. Basically I was trying to get complaints about having it called a "skirt" and it worked, thank you.
> 
> Phileas Fogg


Hello all, I saw this comment and it didn't offend me and I would bet that being in a bagpipe band allows me to be right in saying that as I wear one more than most of members here .

That being said, my point was, I dont wear a kilt all the time ( or sporran as I posted a picture in another Thread here ) only when I'm with the band or a solo playing gig , and the same with the cape here ,imho it just won't fly.

The member who stated " they will throw a net over you " ( insert tounge and cheek) is right on target with that comment because it just isn't socially acceptable it seems you would be opening yourself to ridicule.

Also about the demise of certain things ,I personally like to wear Fedoras , are they and hats going to make a come back ,doubt it , like the "manbag" if you want to use it or wear it ,knock yourself out , but with it comes the "jive' from people.

I did not intend to offend anyone ,just stating my opinion.

All the Best, Frank


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps we could divide the potential for cape-wearing into several categories? Casually, because you want to and critics bedamned--go for it. In formal dress to really appropriate occasions (the opera, etc.)--by all means. As a tourist in countries where such garb is common--certainly. Over one's pinstripes in a major bank--God forbid! To a ball game because it might rain and the weather's a bit nippy--not this old man! 

In the first instance, color and fabric are up to you. In the second, I defer to Mr. Kabbaz and others who do so. In the third, watch what the locals are wearing and do thou likewise. Otherwise, proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Si tratta di una benedizione!


We will. Sorry for that.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Howard said:


> unless you're dracula or superman then I see a reason to wear one.


Mission impossible to make them look contemporal ? And the pictures 5 and 6 I posted ? Examples of bad taste for you ?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

williamson said:


> *Wearing a loden cape in wintertime in the UK*
> Douglas Hurd, the former UK Foreign Secretary, was castigated by politicians on his own side of the political divide for wearing a loden overcoat! Goodness knows what might have been said if he'd been wearing a loden cape.


"A_s long as you are in a social position you have to work with others there is no room for any fashionexperiment.
May be on your free time on holiday in another country_." This answer came from Andy himself. On the other hand, "_if your social position is independent, you migth do it as a fashionstatement_", he said. I would not advice anyone working on a bank or whatever to do fashionexperiments. The price can be that you migth get fired. Thats is also part of reality :
_people expect in a way predictable behavior_. I have the luxury of being socially independent. So there are possiblities for "try outs".


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> We will. Sorry for that.


I think you missed the point whether with purpose ... or not. :icon_headagainstwal

And it is *shall*.

I shall
You will
We shall
They will

Seriously.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Foto twee *alleen*. Een Kaap *moet* formele.


And the pictures 1, 3, 8, 9 : Acceptable ? Weird ?, Elegant ? , Gentlemanlike ?, Out of place ? ,Tasteful ?, Posssible ?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I think you missed the point whether with purpose ... or not. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> And it is *shall*.
> 
> ...


When AK criticises your use of grammar then you should know this; you are in deep trouble.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I think you missed the point whether with purpose ... or not. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> And it is *shall*.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I meant : we continue only in English.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> And the pictures 1, 3, 8, 9 : Acceptable ? Weird ?, Elegant ? , Gentlemanlike ?, Out of place ? ,Tasteful ?, Posssible ?


To my taste all the other combinations are utterly ghastly.* A cape was not, is not, nor ever shall be, casual-wear accessory -_ for those who share my culture _(before anyone quotes an example of some Himalayan tribe).

If I may, you have posted now approaching 50 times with slight variation of the same question. Mission impossible, indeed. :crazy:

*it's No. 2 which I approve of, for those who don't speak Dutch


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Si tratta di una benedizione!


Lol indeed.

Anyhow, about the grammatical usage of "will" and "shall", I'd like to point out that, even though you are correct in that traditional British English requires the use of "shall" for the first person pronouns, American speakers rarely use it.
Here's a common joke illustrating the consequences of using _shall_ and _will_ incorrectly: A foreign tourist was swimming in an English lake. Taken by cramps, he began to sink. He called out for help:
"Attention! Attention! I will drown and no one shall save me!"
Many people were within earshot, but, being well-brought up Englishmen and women, they honored his wishes and permitted him to drown.​


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Shaver said:


> To my taste all the other combinations are utterly ghastly.* A cape was not, is not, nor ever shall be, casual-wear accessory -_ for those who share my culture _(before anyone quotes an example of some Himalayan tribe).
> 
> If I may, you have posted now approaching 50 times with slight variation of the same question. Mission impossible, indeed. :crazy:
> 
> *it's No. 2 which I approve of, for those who don't speak Dutch


Thank you, now you are clear !


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedback: I reviewed the pictures you numbered and here is my humble opinion:
n.3 is fine: a type of very formal cape worn with what seems to me a tailcoat rather than a tuxedo.
n.1, 2 and 8: Italian tabarro cape. Guy tries to wear it the way most people over here do, more casually. But I think it is overdone and looks out of place in the sun.
n.7 belongs there because the barbercape is linked to the wearer culture and it is a specific occasion (wedding). Any other circumstance or background: no.
n.5 and n.6 are an abomination.

There are capes and capes, you really can't generalize.
And, btw, for anyone interested, Italian tabarro capes are sold at Neiman Marcus in NYC and on the London-Istanbul Orient Express train boutique.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

paololital said:


> Onlyseriousfeedback: I reviewed the pictures you numbered and here is my humble opinion:
> n.3 is fine: a type of very formal cape worn with what seems to me a tailcoat rather than a tuxedo.
> n.1, 2 and 8: Italian tabarro cape. Guy tries to wear it the way most people over here do, more casually. But I think it is overdone and looks out of place in the sun.
> n.7 belongs there because the barbercape is linked to the wearer culture and it is a specific occasion (wedding). Any other circumstance or background: no.
> ...


Thanks. Now this is very helpful to me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I think you missed the point whether with purpose ... or not. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> And it is *shall*.
> 
> ...


Modern American Usage dictates that shall is only necessitated when the will of the subject is not to be taken into consideration. So, while you're technically correct with regard to formal English...

Moving on, the Brooks Brothers in Georgetown has several Black Fleece capes for 50% off. I felt very childish trying one on (as in, I sort of felt like the salesman nearby half expected me to pull out plastic vampire fangs and try out the whole look), but that didn't stop me.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Tilton said:


> Modern American Usage dictates that shall is only necessitated when the will of the subject is not to be taken into consideration. So, while you're technically correct with regard to formal English...


Modern American usage dictates that 35% of the citizenry receive payments of one sort or another from the government and that 49% of Americans pay no income tax. I don't think I shall hang my hat ... or my cape ... on modern American usage.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Catwalk 2011/2012 : Nice and innovating or weird and eccentric ?*

Click on the photo to make it bigger 
and see it better please


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

Onlyseroiusfeedback, may I know the reason for all this interest in capes and their modern "high fashion" interpretations?


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Catwalk 2012/ 2012 : Dolce and Gabbana. Elegant and charming ? Or weird and "out of place"?*









Click on the picture 
to make it bigger.

I really like this combination.
It works good for this young men.
I think not for older men.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I still think there is something fishy about this thread. OP has racked up 52 posts on it.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Balfour said:


> I still think there is something fishy about this thread. OP has racked up 52 posts on it.


Well, DUH!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL! I supposed I am:deadhorse-a:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Dear Sir, you are rigth.
> Somehow I feel this does not work.
> I do not get answers to my questions except one : capes for men are not possible.
> I did not want to believe this, but may be I have to let it go.
> It was probably better I was born an age ago.


Sir: As one born two ages ago, I trump you. You are lying in your summation. Some say capes are not correct. Others say they are.

Some say Republicans are right. Others say Democrats are right (or is that left?) Well, in either case, opinions are the right of the beholder.

Be sure to post a photo of you in your cape.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

On the topic of "shall":

https://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/shall_we_abandon_shall/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Whether one is willing to wear a cape in public or not, it is undeniable that they are dramatic. Perhaps then, the OP should be asking himself whether what he really wants is drama. Personally, having dealt with 12-year-olds for most of my working life, I find drama highly over-rated. Strolling down an alpine lane, sweeping into the lobby of the Met, striding through London fog, riding horseback into a small town through a thunderstorm . . . all of these are good uses for a cape, IMO. Showing up for work? A dinner with friends? Painting watercolors of spring flowers? Uh-uh.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Georgetown08 said:


> On the topic of "shall":
> 
> https://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/shall_we_abandon_shall/


Sad. Quite sad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say his trousers are too light colored. A darker brown or forest green would be better. As to headgear, the cap will do though a Tyrollean might be better in the hills. Down in the low country he's go it right. Thumbstick or blackthorn walking stick if you are negotiating rough ground or those deadly European cobblestone streets, especially when it's raining.

Perhaps this is fine in rural Europe. In rural America? Don't, just don't. And it's definitely not a city look.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps you have answered your own question. In shiny black, the Citroen DS is a pretty dramatic car as is the Peugeot 404 convertible.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Sir: As one born two ages ago, I trump you. You are lying in your summation. Some say capes are not correct. Others say they are.
> 
> Some say Republicans are right. Others say Democrats are right (or is that left?) Well, in either case, opinions are the right of the beholder.
> 
> Be sure to post a photo of you in your cape.


I must give you rigth. Thanks for your support !


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

If you like capes that much wear them, and don't worry about what other people think. It could become a trademark thing for you, which isn't necessarily bad. If you are an architect or something similar you can get away more esily with weird or unusual things (I am in the field and I can attest it's like a circus out there).
About your pic: I don't think this one looks bad. But: drop the walking cane, unless you have a limp leg (I have, and sometimes I wish I had a walking cane!). Also, a scarf is redundant as it should not be needed when you are wrapped nicely and cozily in wool.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I know almost nothing about European shoes and very little about English ones. However if I were in Europe, in the countryside and wanted to wear a cape I would most likely choose suede chukka boots, just because. Unless of course it was wet. At that point I would break out the Wellingtons.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To a funeral? Hmmm . . . Yes, I believe that is one other occasion appropriate for a cape. Not here in Southern California, of course. We consider a black Hawaiian shirt suitable for mourning but in more civilized parts of the world, yes, indeed.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I would say sure go ahead and wear a cape.

But let me make a suggestion, just wear it a bit hanging or wrapped to keep the cold out, just don't look too precious and or like an attention wh__e, if you know what I mean.

Tell you what, in my work environment it can get rather cold, and as I am dressed in scrubs I have no problem with wrapping a blanket around my shoulders. It is not an uncommon sight worn bundled or loose.

I realize it is in no way a formal environment, but the point I am making is that is worn as a functional piece.

For that matter, I have no problem while seated at a show or on a plane, with throwing my jacket over myself to keep comfy.

So don't worry about it too much, who knows, maybe you'll attract some weird vampire chicks.

Not to offend any vampires that may be reading, I meant weird in a good way.

SO JUST WEAR IT, OK ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ?

Please post some more pictures and also of the vampire chicks.


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Dolce & Gabbana : Fall / Winter 2012*









(Thumbnail : click on the picture 
to make it bigger )

Dolce & Gabbana Cape for Men Fall/ Winter 2012
Somehow I am totally in love with this :
Stylish, elegant, a bit casual.
What makes this cape even more attractive :
it has a lining of thick grey material.
I think though this is cool for a young lad.
Not for older men.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

onlyseriousfeedbackplease; you spend even more time logged-on to this forum than I do - that's a truly admirable commitment :icon_smile_wink:

In a completely unrelated matter; I wonder if any of our members have encountered the concept of a chat-bot? Or perhaps the Turing test?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Touche.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> View attachment 4845
> 
> 
> (Thumbnail : click on the picture
> ...


I think you need to obtain one of these, please post some photos once you have it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Click on the photo to make it bigger
> and see it better please


It looks more like a coat wrapped around the shoulders.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Didn't fictional characters throughout the 20th century wear capes?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Aargh. Shaver - perhaps we should not feed the ----


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Howard said:


> It looks more like a coat wrapped around the shoulders.


You have given me a clue. Thank you.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shaver said:


> you spend even more time logged-on to this forum than I do - that's a truly admirable commitment :icon_smile_wink:


 You can say that again!



Shaver said:


> you spend even more time logged-on to this forum than I do - that's a truly admirable commitment :icon_smile_wink:


 Puppet on a string. :devil:


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> I would say sure go ahead and wear a cape.
> 
> But let me make a suggestion, just wear it a bit hanging or wrapped to keep the cold out, just don't look too precious and or like an attention wh__e, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Perhaps without knowing but you have given me an important clue. Thanks !


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ I think I've been alive to your game from pretty much the beginning. But in a perverse sort of way, I do find this thread entertaining.

Chatbot obtains material for a cape:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Do tell me if I start to be boring.


Tell.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> _... the worst is yet to come ... _


Yikes.:icon_pale: :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ As a London resident, London taxpayer, UK taxpayer, and user of London public transport, my views on the Olympics - if expressed with the vigour this subject excites in me - would excite the red pen of the moderators. Suffice it to say, in a few days time I will be decamping to the countryside for a week-and-a-half, with no Internet access (something which may no doubt come as a relief to fellow forum-ites ...).:biggrin2:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

This guy is averaging > 22 posts per day!


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Tell.


Thank you for this grammatical correction.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Perhaps not so much a chatbot as a---


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Your point? Perhaps (s)he would look good in a cape? Certainly better than some of the images that you have strewn across this thread.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the problem with you pic, you have your elbows bent out so it flares out in drama queen fashion.

You will notice in the pics of the fashion boys wearing them, they've got their hands on the lapels to bring them closer in to the body.

You'll have to experiment on which buttons to button.

The neck button only? Or some of the lower down buttons?

I'm assuming there are buttons, right ? ? ? 

A question, are you attempting to attract the type of girls who are into the whole current "vampire" craze?

Do modern vampires even wear capes?

In any event, I support those efforts, as the vampire enthusiasts I have encountered tend to be in a young, nubile demographic.

:thumbs-up:

So is that what it is ? ? ?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> A question, are you attempting to attract the type of girls who are into the whole current "vampire" craze?
> 
> Do modern vampires even wear capes?
> 
> ...


ROFLOL:biggrin2:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Thank you for this grammatical correction.


Z...Z...Z...z...z...z...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ As a London resident, London taxpayer, UK taxpayer, and user of London public transport, my views on the Olympics - if expressed with the vigour this subject excites in me - would excite the red pen of the moderators. Suffice it to say, in a few days time I will be decamping to the countryside for a week-and-a-half, with no Internet access (something which may no doubt come as a relief to fellow forum-ites ...).:biggrin2:


Hello Mr Balfour,

it would seem that you and I share some measure of accord concerning the value of our 'games'.

For my part, I am going so far as to leave the country for a fortnight.

My thanks to you for bringing the subject up, as I had wondered when I might find opportunity to appraise my fellow members. I would not wish anyone to believe that I had abandoned the forum.*

*Alexander- a golden opportunity to taunt me is here, for you, on the proverbial plate


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Thumbnail


Hello Onlyseriousfeedbackplease

Can you tell me the answer to 7 times 5?

How many uncles do you have?

Can you tell me what I said in post 29?

What does 'people who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones' mean to you?

If you say the following out loud which traditional seasonal greeting is revealed?
"May reek wrist mass end or harp pea knew yeah"


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shaver said:


> Hello Mr Balfour,
> 
> it would seem that you and I share some measure of accord concerning the value of our 'games'.
> 
> ...


I only taunt when rejoinder is possible. I hope you and Mr. Balfour enjoy your time away.


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I only taunt when rejoinder is possible. I hope you and Mr. Balfour enjoy your time away.


Did I mention I shall be vacationing in East Hampton? :devil:


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Fashion Frank said:


> I'm Sorry, I'm just not buying it , I think you guys are just putting the rest of us on to see how far you can take it
> 
> https://www.


Not to mention the " body count " in terms of racking up posts and "status" on the Forum.

All the Best ,Frank


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Its a complicated but also a colourful subject. That's all. What images do you consider as really impossible ?


Well, I'm pretty sure you're a troll but I will give you one "straight" answer: They are all awful, with one exception.

The fashion-forward offerings are risible, but in keeping with a lot of what parades down the catwalk.

The opera cape falls within 'proper' dress, but I still regard it as costume (and I have white tie, black tie and formal day dress in the wardrobe).

The exception is the rural dress - assuming you're appearing in a 1960s Hammer Horror film set in the 1890s, stalking vampires.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ You're welcome.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shaver said:


> Did I mention I shall be vacationing in East Hampton? :devil:


Oh. Sad ... leaving for the Olympics in the morning. Too bad we'll miss each other.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> unless you're dracula or superman then I see a reason to wear one.


Also very good for Mr. Hyde.

It really depends on what it is like in your town. Some places it is still part of the tribal memory. Other places, it is a novelty.

As has been observed, you could wear this at special venues or for white tie/evening formal, be quite correct and look very nice.

Some could do this for costume, or for style. These two are easier if you are in an artsy-crafty circle, or are a known eccentric.

But no half measures. The rig has to be reasonably proper and complete.

This would look good on you, Howard.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

speaking of capes, and the olympics... 

Japanese National Olympic team at the opening ceremonies at the 2000 games in Sydney...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trippy. Looks like they're ready to launch into a rendition of "Save The Earth".


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Shaver* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1314823#post1314823 Hello Onlyseriousfeedbackplease

Can you tell me the answer to 7 times 5?

How many uncles do you have?

Can you tell me what I said in post 29?

What does 'people who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones' mean to you?

If you say the following out loud which traditional seasonal greeting is revealed?
"May reek wrist mass end or harp pea knew yeah"



Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> The word "thumbnail" referred to the small picture as to make clear that if people should like to see the picture
> they need to press on the thumbnail. The misunderstanding migth be that this was meant as an insult to Mr. Balfour.
> I can assure this is not the case. I highly esteem Mr. Balfour for his honesty and sharp remarks.


You seem to be unable to respond to questions predicated around the Turing test.

This would suggest the interaction of an Artificial Intelligence program of medium level sophistication .

Would the programmer care to reveal himself?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Oh. Sad ... leaving for the Olympics in the morning. Too bad we'll miss each other.


Are you attending as spectator or competitor?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ I think I've been alive to your game from pretty much the beginning. But in a perverse sort of way, I do find this thread entertaining.
> 
> Chatbot obtains material for a cape:
> 
> View attachment 4847


This thread has certainly been entertaining. And, in this, assisted by flashes of brilliant wit (as evidenced above)


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ The ridiculous is likely to excite ridicule. In fact, all it has received here is some gentle ribbing.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> I am sorry Sir but I do not think a forum is meant to be to insult people and make things ridiculous.


It's not at all neccesary for you to be sorry. I absolutely agree with you.

You do realise that your responses appear to be arbitrary and somewhat disengaged with any input from others?

I would be delighted if you were able to respond to the questions posed, and most recently repeated in post 209.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Sir I shall be honest with you : your test is too difficult for me. I do not have that intelligence unfortunately. I am sure you are much more intelligent than me. I only know a little about _respect and decency_. You have proven to me that being intelligent is one thing, but that it appears it has nothing necessarily to do with having high standards of decency and respect.


The test is not too difficult for any *person*, that is the exact point of the test.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease said:


> Sir I shall be honest with you : your test is too difficult for me. I do not have that intelligence unfortunately. I am sure you are much more intelligent than me. I only know a little about _respect and decency_. You have proven to me that being intelligent is one thing, but that it appears it has nothing necessarily to do with having high standards of decency and respect.


Before this gets too personal, let me say that I think Shaver was making a point about how you have approached this thread.(*)

You started what could have been an interesting thread. This prompted a range of responses from senior members (including the serious - e.g. CuffDaddy - and the lighthearted). Lighthearted responses are to be expected in response to a topic like this.

But - with respect - you got into difficulties by posting a very large amount of very long and often repetitive posts. As Shaver notes, this often bore little relationship to the comments provided by others (which some would regard as disrespectful when trying to have a 'virtual' conversation). You were also seeking a lot of input without really seeking to familiarise yourself with the forum (in my admittedly limited experience, there is little appetite for the fashion-forward runway model looks you posted here). Moreover, you have very odd syntax ("eye candy"; "mission impossible"), which is rather redolent of the Sacha Baron Cohen character, Bruno.(**)

This caused me at least to question whether you were being serious, or whether you were in fact a "troll". Had you taken more time to establish yourself on the forum, this impression could have been avoided. Even if you are serious, it was a bit of a 'bull in a china shop' approach to adopt to your first thread. So gentle ribbing ensued.

I am conscious of my own limited standing in the forum, and I apologise in advance if this message should have been delivered by a more senior member or a moderator. But I wished to explain the genesis of some of my own comments in this thread. If you are not a troll, and if I offended you, then I apologise.

(*) Shaver, apologies for the presumption.

(**) I am genuinely sorry if this results from not being a native English speaker, but in view of your command of English in other posts I tend to doubt this.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Before this gets too personal, let me say that I think Shaver was making a point about how you have approached this thread.(*)
> 
> You started what could have been an interesting thread. This prompted a range of responses from senior members (including the serious - e.g. CuffDaddy - and the lighthearted). Lighthearted responses are to be expected in response to a topic like this.
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Balfour,

no apologies required.

However, I am inclined to believe (all levity aside) that we are dealing with a chatbot here. The responses are exactly those one would expect from such a program. Key words are triggering the semblance of a response; archetypal ELIZA effect. We must also consider the utter failure to acknowledge general Turing test questions.

Still, as Onlyseriousfeedbackplease insists that even these questions were too difficult (which frankly I cannot accept, who does not know how many uncles they may or may not have?!) allow me to pose one final question to decide the issue once and for all;

Onlyseriousfeedbackplease, are you able to describe what you did yesterday?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shaver said:


> Are you attending as spectator or competitor?


OSFP is sending his Gulfstream for Joelle and I so that we can meet in London where, traffic permitting our meeting, I shall be measuring him for his new cape. He says he has a couple of extra passes to the games for us.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OSFP is sending his Gulfstream for Joelle and I so that we can meet in London where, traffic permitting our meeting, I shall be measuring him for his new cape. He says he has a couple of extra passes to the games for us.


I imagine OSFP can extend functionality to include that of undertaking auto-pilot duty on the 'plane. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OSFP is sending his Gulfstream for Joelle and I so that we can meet in London where, traffic permitting our meeting, I shall be measuring him for his new cape. He says he has a couple of extra passes to the games for us.


:biggrin2:

Well, having picked up the bolt of cloth, it would be a shame not to use it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> Also very good for Mr. Hyde.
> 
> It really depends on what it is like in your town. Some places it is still part of the tribal memory. Other places, it is a novelty.
> 
> ...


I would not look good with a cape on.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OSFP is sending his Gulfstream for Joelle and I so that we can meet in London where, traffic permitting our meeting, I shall be measuring him for his new cape. He says he has a couple of extra passes to the games for us.


Let us know how that works out, waiting to see the fitting photos.

I'll go out on a limb, the one cape I'd consider wearing if the conditions were right (hunting or hiking with the right temp/weather conditions). This type of loden is still full of lanolin,d sheds water, the layer design allows for more flexibility and use than a coat. Thankfully it is not made from synthetics and printed with the latest camo pattern. (Taking it to the dry cleaner would ruin the item).

Hubertus Wetterfleck


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey I saw some cool ladies' tweed/plaid ponchos at Burberry store last year, with leather accents. 

Expensive though!

Have you considered a poncho as an alternative?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Harvey Nicks in Manchester had a mens cape for sale last year so they do exist somewhere in the real world. I think it was this Dior cape: https://10magazine.com/post/13394508313/dior-homme-the-cape


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

matthelliwell said:


> Harvey Nicks in Manchester had a mens cape for sale last year so they do exist somewhere in the real world. I think it was this Dior cape: https://10magazine.com/post/13394508313/dior-homme-the-cape


We have very different definitions of the real world ...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Balfour said:


> We have very different definitions of the real world ...:icon_smile_wink:


It was £1400 otherwise I would've bought it so at least one of them would be worn out in public! Mind you, I once wore my to Poland and tried to convince them that that is what everyone in England wore during the winter so I wouldn't take my taste in coats too seriously.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Ignore this post. I just dropped by to see how much everyone's been smokin' and drinkin'. Glad to see y'all didn't disappoint.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

*Today's "Monty" says it all....*

Only if you want to get beaten up.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Why do threads like this survive beyond one page? Someone should do a study.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Ignore this post. I just dropped by to see how much everyone's been smokin' and drinkin'. Glad to see y'all didn't disappoint.


If you ever need a forum handle, just use "Puppetmaster", you've definitely shown your prowess in that respect.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

FLCracka said:


> Why do threads like this survive beyond one page? Someone should do a study.


I just did a study. Please note that the most recent two threads came from Florida.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

mrp said:


> If you ever need a forum handle, just use "Puppetmaster", you've definitely shown your prowess in that respect.


Are you accusing me of incite-ment?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Ignore this post. I just dropped by to see how much everyone's been smokin' and drinkin'. Glad to see y'all didn't disappoint.


Is this thread *your* doing, Shirtmeister? Have we all been taken for a long ride?

Clamour and cry aside, we have been treated to some extremely jolly japes allowing two of the funniest posts in a little while (neither of which were mine, to my shame).

OSFP do not desert us.

Perhaps a verse or two of 'Daisy, Daisy' will lure you back in to the fold?*

*cf. 2001 a space oddessy


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Are you accusing me of incite-ment?


If the shoe fits, wear it. 
If the incite-ment was by way of the pixels you typed, it generated a bit of excite-ment.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Is this thread *your* doing, Shirtmeister? Have we all been taken for a long ride?


PM sent.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mrp said:


> PM sent.


To...?


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Shaver said:


> To...?


Went to you on Monday, my guess is your pop up is not working for notification.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLCracka said:


> Why do threads like this survive beyond one page? Someone should do a study.


I find them interesting.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always thought the USAF should bring back the formal cape.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Perhaps not. I thought that was an SS officer at first glance.


----------



## jackcrawford (Jul 31, 2012)

You could wear a cape out, but you everyone will assume that you're going to a dress up party....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jackcrawford said:


> You could wear a cape out, but you everyone will assume that you're going to a dress up party....


or Dracula sans makeup.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You guys are missing the boat. Show some style.

Daily biz

Oscar night










USMC. This would be great.

For the queen










And for me...

And remember what happened to this guy, so stay away from machinery...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

or revolving doors.


----------



## questioner (Jul 25, 2012)

Orsini said:


> Daily biz


is that a hooded one? :smile:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

questioner said:


> is that a hooded one? :smile:


I think so.

You'd have to have a lot of personality for this.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I really can't imagine anyone but an actor in legitimate theater wearing one . . . and I have a persona the size of a small planet!


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazingly enough, according to section 27-6 of AR670-1 (Wear and Appearance of Army Uniforms and Insignia), male officers are still authorized to wear capes.

https://www.marlowwhite.com/army-cape.html


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

emb1980 said:


> Amazingly enough, according to section 27-6 of AR670-1 (Wear and Appearance of Army Uniforms and Insignia), male officers are still authorized to wear capes.


 They can, but it's strictly don't-ask-don't-tell.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*U.S. Army Officer Cape*

Thank you :smile: I think the combination uniform - cape has an unbeatable style and elegance. The best for me are the Italian Carabinieri.



emb1980 said:


> Amazingly enough, according to section 27-6 of AR670-1 (Wear and Appearance of Army Uniforms and Insignia), male officers are still authorized to wear capes.
> 
> https://www.marlowwhite.com/army-cape.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think some guys could pull it off.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

emb1980 said:


> Amazingly enough, according to section 27-6 of AR670-1 (Wear and Appearance of Army Uniforms and Insignia), male officers are still authorized to wear capes.
> 
> https://www.marlowwhite.com/army-cape.html


LOL. As far as I know the USAF did /does not offer a cape option with any of their authorized uniform combinations and thank gawd for that! In the event a cape was authorized for wear and I was simply unaware of that option, thank gawd for my blessed ignorance, as it probably saved me from myself! :crazy:


----------



## Onlyseriousfeedbackplease (Jul 26, 2012)

*Tyson Chandler loves wearing capes.*

"_Some" _guys could Sir. Ofcourse. And some will like it. But forgive me to say so : even in this case I think that reality and taste are more diverse - even in the USA - than some members of this forum are willing to believe.

https://www.complex.com/style/2012/06/tyson-chandler-loves-wearing-capes

:thumbs-up:



Howard said:


> I think some guys could pull it off.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He has permission to do so. The rest of us will, mostly, refrain.


----------

